# anime is redpilled about forward growth



## Deleted member 1973 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## goat2x (Apr 11, 2020)

201 cm ,slayer


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 11, 2020)

brutal pill


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 11, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 349369
> View attachment 349370
> View attachment 349371
> View attachment 349373



Brutal.


----------



## Madhate (Apr 11, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 349369
> View attachment 349370
> View attachment 349371
> View attachment 349373


jfl even gooks themselves know they are subhuman


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 13, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 349378
> 
> 201 cm ,slayer


Dajjal


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Apr 13, 2020)

They model their characters after white people because asians are flatfaced


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Patient A (Apr 13, 2020)

\\
should not have taken a long time to find a chad Chinese guy but ah well

chads exist in all races tbh.
we are all human


----------



## goat2x (Apr 13, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Dajjal


wtf is that islam cuck shit gaycel


----------



## Gunna (Apr 13, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 349369
> View attachment 349370
> View attachment 349371
> View attachment 349373


why would you compare a model to a low tier normie jfl


----------



## reptiles (Apr 13, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 349369
> View attachment 349370
> View attachment 349371
> View attachment 349373




Why do gooks get shown with short ramuses though their lower jaw area is really good.








They have very masculine vertical ascending ramuses from this pic alone this is what Forensists use the pic used above seems to be a severely recessed jaw fag ngl.








What truly kills the asian is the cranial vault height length.






Seen above is a cross section of the interior of the face asians have smaller cranial vault lengths though they have the highest cranial vault height as seen below.











Know what the caucasoids have that makes them so sexy is a wider cranial vault a much much much larger cranial vault.








My main hypothsis is since the cranial vault of caucasians is the most down wards set it end up shifting the schlnocranium forward.


As seen below.







Meanwhile in mongoloids the cranial vault is higher set so you get flatter faces.








Literally the only way to fix a mongoloid skull i shit you not is to set the cranial base angle down similar to caucasian.


----------



## goat2x (Apr 13, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 353636
> 
> View attachment 353638


is this from erased?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 13, 2020)

goat2x said:


> is this from erased?


Raye Penber from Death Note


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 13, 2020)

indeed


----------



## goat2x (Apr 13, 2020)

Dope said:


> Raye Penber from Death Note


Dat bitch was gay ass fk
He died like a pussy
Gay beta
You should post someone badass


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 13, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Dat bitch was gay ass fk
> He died like a pussy
> Gay beta
> You should post someone badass


Cope
He died trying to protect his traditional wife that quit her job for him. Not to mention being a tall, wide PFL mogger


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 13, 2020)

Dope said:


> Cope
> He died trying to protect his traditional wife that quit her job for him. Not to mention being a tall, wide PFL mogger


fax bro, cant lie tho light eye mogs him


goat2x said:


> Dat bitch was gay ass fk
> He died like a pussy
> Gay beta
> You should post someone badass










the biggest prettyboy mogger in all of anime


----------



## goat2x (Apr 13, 2020)

Dope said:


> Cope
> He died trying to protect his traditional wife that quit her job for him. Not to mention being a tall, wide PFL mogger





Dope said:


> Cope
> He died trying to protect his traditional wife that quit her job for him. Not to mention being a tall, wide PFL mogger


Got mogged to death by prettyboy 17 yr old


----------

